# flashing cm 10.1 to their straighttalk galaxy s showcase



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

has anyone flashed Cm10.1 to their StraightTalk Showcase and if they had problems or were successful.


----------



## dwegiel (Mar 26, 2012)

Back up your APN, then restore it when CM 10.1 is installed. It should be completely fine.


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

i got apn back up and restore from the app market. now where do i get cm 10.1?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you i hope others see this and it helps with galaxy s showcase


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

when i used apn back up and restore it only backed up one file while the tutorial showed over a 1000 but i have straight talk is this normal?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

hotcyclonis said:


> when i used apn back up and restore it only backed up one file while the tutorial showed over a 1000 but i have straight talk is this normal?


The apn is only necessary to make sure MMS works. The Cm10.1 Nightly that I edited for the StraightTalk showcase has the correct build.prop numeric to allow it to work.

Basically CM10.1 comes with an apn file that contains a lot of apns so that it has one file that works for almost all devices (minus a few simple edits for some devices).

If MMS doesn't work for you then post it on that StraightTalk thread and I can look into it.


----------



## hotcyclonis (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you

ok now i have one more issue.... i know it seems like i have alot lol im new. but how im stuck in the boot loop after i flashed cm10.1 nightlies


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

If I interpret boot loop correctly it basically means it won't load and times out. For me, it occurred because I flashed the wrong Gapps. Re- flash cm 10.q with no gapps, reboot into recovery and them flash the correct. Someone else will have to post the link to the gapps cause I'm not at my computer right now. Or, follow my posts in the forum under "lag fix reccomendations." I am no developer but I hour this helps. Good luck!


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

If you are flashing the most recent CM10.1 then you should flash these gapps http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip (Taken from rootzwiki gapps page Jelly Bean 4.1.x - 4.2.x build number 20130301)


----------

